# Manson supreme vs Rocna



## dvdcnl (Apr 9, 2000)

I've been studying about the Manson supreme and Rocna anchors in the threads and came to the conclusion that they were just about equal except in price. The Manson is definitely less expensive but made in NZ while the Rocna is now Chinese made.

After researching prices, I found overtons.com had the 25 lb Manson for $200...WM wanted 250. After searching, found a coupon for 10% off, so the total price shipped including Florida sales tax was 208. This morning Overton's sent me a coupon for 15% off, V6WEL13, that would have been another $10 off.


----------



## SEMIJim (Jun 9, 2007)

Manson Supreme, unquestionably.

Read this thread: Manson vs. Rocna to see why I wrote "unquestionably."

Jim


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

SEMIJim said:


> Manson Supreme, unquestionably.
> 
> Read this thread: Manson vs. Rocna to see why I wrote "unquestionably."
> 
> Jim


oh no you didn't!


----------



## Capnblu (Mar 17, 2006)

T37Chef said:


> oh no you didn't!


uh huh,... he did... :laugher


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

dvdcnl,

The other thread proved that Rocna anchors are a piece of crap.

It's quite sad, because I like the design.

Also consider a Fortress for their strength to weight.

Regards,
Brad
not related to any anchor manufacturers


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Bene505 said:


> Regards,
> Brad
> not related to any anchor manufacturers


:laugher :laugher :laugher


----------



## paul323 (Mar 13, 2010)

Ditto Bene505. He states my conclusions rather more forcibly than I would...but yea, Manson and Fortress are the way to go, both excellent. And Manson's seem to be nice folk who answer emails promptly and with courtesy.

Disclaimer: Not connected in any way shape or form to any anchor manufacturers!


----------



## dvdcnl (Apr 9, 2000)

I bought the 25lb Manson as I think it should be big enough for my Columbia 29. Thanks to all of you for your opinions and advice. 

David


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Interesting release on this topic:

News » Rocna Anchors


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Real rodents use a Bruce 

Cannot agree with you Bene that Rocnas are a piece of crap. Beyond fault they may not be as an organisation and I'm on record as saying that if I had it all over again I'd probably go Manson but we have a Rocna and I have pretty much zero complaints about it or the supplier. (it has one minor fault in the galvanising and I still reckon they pick up too much mud) 

If the Rocna is a piece of garbage then I expect a raft of complaints in six months time. Betcha that doesn't occur.

Anywho, me, the Wombet and Bruce are off for a dirty weekend.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

We have a Rocna......made in NZ...and its anything but a piece of crap. Sounds like that writer Travelineasy with his grossly grandieose statments of hyperbole

The issues with the guy who shills them not withstanding if I was buying one again,,,I probably would by the Supreme not becauise it is built in China, but because the ones built in China apear to have quality concerns,,,and also I dont care for people who shape figures to prove their points.

As far as the built in China issue...I remember when peopke said the Japanese were building inferior cars...as a scare tactic not to buy them. If in fact an independent tester proves one better than the other in material quality its nolt because of the country of origin...but what that country uses as raw ingredients in its manufacturing. 

The only reason I mention I have a NZ Rocna is because there was no challanging of the build materials from the ones made there. 

Since I bought my Rocna....I sleep easier when anchored as most will atest to. Their reset ability along with the Supreme is much better than all others. I dont need a shill to say that...other sailors have said that...enough said.

Dave

Dave


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

*Wait, its a Rocna, no its a Manson, no its a Rocna...*

Rocna crap? Nay, the company maybe...but look, this is news to me...Rocna has now added a Shackle rail on its "fisherman" series? Looks a lot like the Manson to me? I know someone knows the thread where Craig Smith said something about the slot (refering to Manson) and its poor design ? :laugher Buggers, I bought the damn Rocna because so many of you people were praising it and that Manson was the rip off company, now whos riping off who?  WTF!

Bite me bitches...


----------



## SEMIJim (Jun 9, 2007)

T37Chef said:


> oh no you didn't!


It would seem that I did  Hey, if I hadn't done it, somebody else would have.

Coincidentally, the conclusion, almost an epilogue, really, was posted in that thread late yesterday. Nobody was surprised at the ending.



tdw said:


> Real rodents use a Bruce


As somebody said recently: "Oh no you didn't!" 



tdw said:


> Cannot agree with you Bene that Rocnas are a piece of crap.


I agree that "piece of crap" is perhaps undeserved, but the company's behaviour certainly strikes me as highly questionable. I would avoid them.



tdw said:


> ... I still reckon they pick up too much mud)


It's the nature of the design. The Manson Supreme, or any other similar design, would do the same. It's part and parcel of why they hold so well. And it's why I'll never have one on Abracadabra. The Admiral has to be able to manage the ground tackle in a pinch. I believe she can handle the 10kg Delta + chain + rode we'll have on the boat when we start cruising, but a similarly-sized Manson Supreme, loaded-up with mud? I think not.



tdw said:


> If the Rocna is a piece of garbage then I expect a raft of complaints in six months time. Betcha that doesn't occur.


There hasn't been "a raft" of them, but there are multiple pictures of badly-bent Rocnas all over the 'net.



tdw said:


> Anywho, me, the Wombet and Bruce are off for a dirty weekend.


Enjoy!

(I'm at work on an emergency.)

Jim


----------



## dabnis (Jul 29, 2007)

T37Chef said:


> Rocna crap? Nay, the company maybe...but look, this is news to me...Rocna has now added a Shackle rail on its "fisherman" series? Looks a lot like the Manson to me? I know someone knows the thread where Craig Smith said something about the slot (refering to Manson) and its poor design ? :laugher Buggers, I bought the damn Rocna because so many of you people were praising it and that Manson was the rip off company, now whos riping off who?  WTF!
> 
> Bite me bitches...


IIRC, on the "Fisherman" anchor, the Rocna website recommends not to leave your boat unattended or use overnight. I wpould guess because of the slot?
Still haven't seen many complaints about Rocna's performance, quality
or customer service?

Dabnis


----------

